# Dan Abnett and Chris Wraight interviews from BL Weekender



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Guys for you - if you interested. I was at BL Weekender and was interviewing Dan Abnett; Chris Wraight and David Guymer for my community. To date 2 is done and Guymer to follow soon 
Chris Wraight interview - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr8v6Gr3Pp4
and Abnett's - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRtZ...gEBZ4MvgfgfUWw or here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8PRl0nSh2I

Enjoy - hope you and your friends gonna liked it :grin:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, man!


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like Penitent is a long way off. That sucks.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks, good interviews.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chris Wraight has really dark blue eyes man... I can't stop staring into them 

Edit; surprised you didn't ask about Pearl Harbour; The Movie; The Book; Part 2. Would love to see Interceptor city.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Vaz - i actually asked him the stuff my community wanted answers for :grin: Where was only 2 questions which were mine


----------

